# LibreOfffice 6.3.2_1 - Thumbnail colours are reversed



## byrnejb (Nov 28, 2019)

Around 2019 OCT 15 i updated LibreOffice as part of a general pkg upgrade.  After that update I experienced problems with creating pdfs from LO and the thumbnail images in the print and recent file displays have their black and white colours reversed.  In other words the page is black and the print is white.  Other colours are affected too but the most noticeable is the black and white reversal.

I have since upgraded to the most recent version that pkg upgrade provides (6.3.2_1) and most of the pdf  problems seem to be gone, but the image reversals remain.  It also impossible to change the printer properties to anything other than automatic, which uses PDF.

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## byrnejb (Dec 17, 2019)

There is another issue now.  Following a subsequent update LibreOffice cannot properly export writer documents to pdf if they contain an image.  If an image is embedded in the document then the exported pdf contains only the image.  If the image is removed then the exported pdf contains the document text.

This problem only occurs if images are moved or inserted after opening the writer document.  Once a change has been made to the position of an image then the pdf export function will only export the image.  If the writer document is saved and LibreOffice exited then upon restarting LO and opening the writer document it will export to pdf properly, so long as no further changes are made to the embedded image or its position.


----------

